# Piano Piece Movements One & Two



## Kazooie (Oct 25, 2013)

So I've been working on a piano piece. The recording for the first movement is a little outdated, but it gives the general idea. As of today, the whole piece put together is just under 12 minutes long, and the third movement hasn't been taken into account yet. 

One: 
https://soundcloud.com/seantel/piano-piece-movement-one-final

Two:
https://soundcloud.com/seantel/piano-piece-movment-two


----------

